# writer's block = δημιουργικό αδιέξοδο, κν. στέρεμα ιδεών, μπλοκάρισμα



## anansi (Dec 8, 2011)

να υπάρχει, άραγε, καθιερωμένος (και εύχρηστος) όρος στα ελληνικά; Ή δεν το παθαίνουν αυτό οι έλληνες συγγραφείς; Και, αν η αναφορά δεν είναι κυριολεκτική (δεν αναφέρεται σε συγγραφέα), πώς σας φαίνεται το "δημιουργικό αδιέξοδο";


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

στέρεμα (ιδεών)
δημιουργικό τέλμα / αποτελμάτωση
; (ως εδώ ήταν)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Για να πω την αλήθεια, καθόλου δεν με πειράζει το «δημιουργικό αδιέξοδο». Το κυριολεκτικό το λένε και «συγγραφικό αδιέξοδο» και νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνουμε τον λόγο. To _στέρεμα_ που λέει ο Νικέλ είναι ωραίο, έχει και ρήμα (κάνει και ρίμα). Άλλο δεν σκέφτομαι τώρα, μπλόκαρα.

Σχετικό: translator's block = μεταφρακάρισμα. 

Προς θεού, όχι συγγραφοπλοκάδα ή λογοτεχνικά έμμηνα ! :woot:

Και καλωσόρισες. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 8, 2011)

Πώς δεν το παθαίνουν αυτό οι Έλληνες συγγραφείς; Για κάνε έρευνα να δεις... :)

Υπάρχει και το συγγραφικό κόλλημα/κώλυμα.


----------



## anansi (Dec 12, 2011)

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και για το καλωσόρισμα. 
λογοτεχνικά έμμηνα: καλό!
azimuth: your Wittgenstein is right on!


----------



## cougr (Dec 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> Προς θεού, όχι ...... λογοτεχνικά έμμηνα ! :woot:



Μου θύμισες το «ξέμεινα από ιδέες» το οποίο νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται κάποιες φορές με την έννοια του "writer's block".


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

> όταν αναλογίζομαι προς τα πού βαδίζουμε, παθαίνω αυτό που λένε οι αγγλοσάξονες writer’s block – και δεν μπορώ να γράψω. — Άρης Δαβαράκης στο protagon.gr



Εκτός από το τι λένε οι Αγγλοσάξονες, υπάρχει και το κόλπο με τον γκούγκλη:

```
"writer's block" site:lexilogia.gr
```
:)

(Εντάξει, δεν πιάνει πάντα, αλλά πού θα πάει;...)


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2016)

Έξοχο, Δαεμάνε. Βγαλμένο απ' τη ζωή.


----------

